# Resume Critique?



## Lee_T (28/4/14)

Hi, I'm applying to this job, and was wondering if anyone wanted to critique my letter and resumé before I send it in... If I get a yes, i'll post the link.



Lee


----------



## Lee_T (28/4/14)

You guys are the only ones up right now, and I wanted to send it in in a few hours. Thanks for looking.



Lee


----------



## johan (28/4/14)

I wish I could help @Lee_T , but unfortunately my English is far from adequate to assist. Just hang on, I'm sure someone will assist shortly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lee_T (28/4/14)

Thanks for the thought Johan.



Lee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lee_T (28/4/14)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzvRQG5KxMI7ZldEeTdZV1dYakE/edit?usp=sharing

Just gonna leave this here. I hope someone stops by hahaha



Lee


----------



## johan (28/4/14)

@Lee_T looks good, just check 1'st sentence, 2'nd paragraph on page 1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lee_T (28/4/14)

Cheers!



Lee


----------



## Derick (28/4/14)

looking good, although I would start with the info about what you are currently studying - shows the prospective employer that you are serious and this is not some kind of summer job

my 2 cents

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (28/4/14)

Hi @Lee_T 

Read through your Resume and CV and its top notch.

Concise and to the point and I could not see any spelling or grammatical errors. You may want to consider rewording the first sentence in paragraph two.

Also I am not sure about the States, but in SA we tend to put down our demographics info as a separate section above our qualifications.

Things like Name, Surname, ID Number (Social Security Number), Race, Gender, Disabilities, Contact Details, Criminal Record.

Hope that helps.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lee_T (28/4/14)

Derick said:


> looking good, although I would start with the info about what you are currently studying - shows the prospective employer that you are serious and this is not some kind of summer job
> 
> my 2 cents


I like that info, thank you..definitely going to try that. I just wrote that and I'm a bit buzzed atm, I appreciate it tremendously that all of you are taking the time.. I must sleep now, for I have physics in the morning. And it is 3 am



BhavZ said:


> Hi @Lee_T
> 
> Read through your Resume and CV and its top notch.
> 
> ...


 Definitely going to get rid of the word repetition there in that sentence. Thank you very much. 
Yes in the states we just include contact info, no id, record, or race gender

Lee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (28/4/14)

buzzed is a good way to write resumes - takes away the stress

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------

